# Winstrol



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

Winstrol

Effects

Winstrol is the brand name for the anabolic steroid stanozolol. This compound is a derivavitive of dihydrotestosterone although its activity is much milder than this androgen in nature. It is technically classified as an anabolic steroid shown to exhibit a slightly greater tendency for muscle growth than androgenic activity in early studies. The anabolic properties of this compound are still rather mild when compared to stronger drugs. But it is still a reliable builder, almost as effective as dianabol without the tendency for water retention. Stanozolol also carries the same c17 methylation as Dianabol so that oral use is possible, despite this there are still numerous injectable versions available. Structurally stanozolol is not capable of converting to estrogen . Making it a very favorable steroid to use during cutting cycles due to the lack of excess water, It is also favorable among strength and speed athletes where excess water weight would be a burden. These athletes would find the raw muscle growth brought on by Winstrol quite favorable to the lower quality mass brought about by more estrogenic compounds 
   As mentioned Winstrol comes in two forms oral, and injectable although they are 
chemically identical. The injectable does allow for a higher dosage making it more cost effective . You may find differences between the different injectables however, In general there are differences in the size of the steroid particles used to manufacture the different injectables, some use a fine powder that can be comfortably injected using a fine needle, While others use larger particles resulting in jams and difficulty injecting . For men the usual dosage of Winstrol is 15-25 mg per day for tablets and 25-50 mg per day with the injectable. Women will take in the range of 5 to 10 mg daily with the tablets, and are strongly cautioned about the use of the injectable, They risk androgenic buildup as a regular 50 mg injection 
will provide much too high a dosage , The tablets are generally the preference due to the fact it is easier to divide up pills than to split up amps or vials.   
  The oral use of stanozolol can have a profound impact on levels of shbg(sex hormone binding globulin) Since plasma binding proteins such as shbg act to temporarily constrain steroid hormones from exerting activity , This may amount to an effective mechanism whereas stanozolol could increase the potency of concurrently used steroids, markedly enhancing the free state of other steroids in the body.


Side Effects


With the structural alteration (c-17AA) The tablets place a high amount of stress on the liver over the injectable. During longer or higher dosed cycles ,liver values should be watched closely with regular blood work. Although not common the possibility of liver damage. With the structural alteration (c-17AA) The tablets place a high amount of stress on the liver over the injectable. During longer or higher dosed cycles, liver values should be watched closely with regular blood work. Although not common the possibility of liver damage should not be excluded with the injectable. While it does not enter the body through the liver it is still broken down by it providing a lower but still worrisome amount of stress. Such 
stress is of course amplified by running other oral concurrently. Any cycles combining 2 or more orals should be limited to under 8 weeks . It should also be noted that both versions of Winstrol have been linked to adverse changes in HDL/LDL cholesterol levels.


Counterfeits


Winstrol in both forms is a very popular target for scammers. The best advice concerning the orals is besides the Genepharm Greek product , Stay away from generically labeled stanozolol tablets all products circulating should carry a specific brand name The Zambon tabs from Italy and Sapin are becoming more popular and are currently safe buys , The Italian item is packaged in strips of 10 with 2 strips per box , The Spanish in strips of 20 with only strip per box , The Spanish version also contain an imprinted "W".







courtesy Teekathy @ FG


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

Winstrol (Stanozolol)


*Injectable*

Stanosus - 50 mg/ml - 20 ml vial - Jurox</li>

Winstrol V - 50 mg/ml - 30 ml vial - Winthrop</li>

Winstrol Depot - 50 mg/ml - 1 ml amp - Zambon</li>
*Oral*

Winstrol - 2 mg tab - 20 tab box - Zambon</li>

Stanol V - 10 mg tab - 100 tab bottle - Ttokkyo</li>





 courtesy of Teekathy @ FG


----------

